

Coming soon to Twitter - fergiwon
https://blog.twitter.com/2014/coming-soon-to-twitter

======
ddw
"Right now, what you see of the 500 million Tweets published every day is
based entirely on who you follow, and that’s a great model for many people.
But with that many Tweets every day, there’s no way even the most avid Twitter
user will find everything that’s relevant to their interests in any particular
moment."

Is it just me or is this a crazy thing to say? I wish I could opt-out of the
additional tweets that I've been getting lately (I don't mind the ads). I get
why they are doing it but I enjoyed having control over the content I get. If
I wanted stuff pushed at me I'd try any other media source.

This one "feature" is causing me to check Twitter less than I have in the past
and I wonder I'd that's the case for anyone else.

------
silversupreme
Was really disappointed that this wasn't announcing a new tool to deal with
harassment.

------
themoonbus
I'm still annoyed by the lack (or removal) of Instagram integration.

I'm sure both sides are at fault to some degree, but I feel like Twitter had
more of an obligation to address the issue than Instagram did.

